# Guess how many she'll have



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I have another post but I figure Spice is so big already she needs a guess how many she'll have post lol. First picture is Spice before being bred second is today with 54 days till her due date.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Triplets. 2 does and a buck. One doe will look just like spice. The other 2 will be traditionals. That's my final guess!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’m guessing triplets or a huge set of twins. She’s big!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> I'm guessing triplets or a huge set of twins. She's big!


She's massive I had to measure her baby belly this morning to see just how big 53" around and that was before breakfast.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Twins


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Triplets, 2 big bucklings, a small doeling and all adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Trips


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Holy (insert favourite noun here)!!! That is quite the baby bump.
With my vast experience - we had a single and twins in the Spring - I will have to go with 14.

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Gosh! She is very big! It's gotta be either triplet bucklings or quads!!!!!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Triplets would be awesome. Hoping for 1 little doe out of her so knowing our luck it will be all bucks lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ohmyword, She's HUGE... mg:I think she's going to have TEN!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Lol goodness I hope not 3 is good lol. 101 days today. Her pregnancy seems to be flying by seems like I just bred her.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

A LOT!
this is Letty, FF with trips last year on day 149...







so my guess is a lot :bighug:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

spidy1 said:


> A LOT!
> this is Letty, FF with trips last year on day 149...
> View attachment 139731
> so my guess is a lot :bighug:


 And by "alot" you mean 10, right? RIGHT?:clever:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Quad does. Just because you only want one.(rofl)


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

3-4 babies is my guess


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Quad does. Just because you only want one.(rofl)


Oh Id be ok with that lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I swear she gets bigger every day. I trimmed hooves today and the poor girl started going down when I lifted her back feet. Thinking Ill have to get my husband or teenage son to help me hold her up next time.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

I’m guessing triplets. All bucks- or 2 bucks and a doe


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Either way, a goat carrying like that has got to have some bucklings in there.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

4 beautiful babies I bet good luck mama!:coolmoves:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

It'll be interesting to see what she's hiding. The Nigerians always seemed to just get wide no matter what they were having & my one full size doe was a first freshener that had twin doe's and didn't really show at all. As long as it's not 1 big baby I'll be happy


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Meanwhile Spice is thinking (pray) let it be one buckling please.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

21goaties said:


> Meanwhile Spice is thinking (pray) let it be one buckling please.


She's a stinker so it's very possible lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

She's slowlly getting wider. Which is good maybe I wont have to worry about her dragging in the snow lol. 40 days to go.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following!! Dang she's huge!


----------

